# DIY Resources.



## tehguit

Thought i'd put together a little resources thread for people doing DIY. I'm sure they've been mentioned before, but its nice to have it all in one place.

Forums:
www.prodigy-pro.com/diy - general pro audio diy
www.diyaudio.com - general consumer audio diy
www.ampgarage.com/forum - dumble and trainwreck amp diy
www.diy-racked.com/diy-talk - custom rack cases and projects

Kits:
www.ceriatone.com - guitar amp kits.
www.taweber.powweb.com/store/kits.htm - guitar amp kits
www.diyaudioprojects.com - audio kits
sound.westhost.com - audio projects and kits/pcbs
www.generalguitargadgets.com - guitar pedal kits

Component sourcing:
www.mouser.com - general components
www.farnell.com - general components
www.digikey.com - general components
www.frontpanelexpress.com - front panel design and production

Hope that helps!


----------



## trifidmaster

http://www.vacoloco.net/synths/


----------



## bantam

get yer iron here

http://www.jlmaudio.com/shop/index.php?_a=viewCat&catId=11 joe makes great stuff
http://www.jensen-transformers.com/ calssic and awesome
http://www.edcorusa.com/ good and cheap
http://www.canford.co.uk/Browse/101901.aspx oep also good and cheap
http://www.sowter.co.uk/ great reissues
http://www.audiomaintenance.com/acatalog/Transformers_and_Inductors.html you want neve, here it is.
http://www.cinemag.biz/amazing 
http://www.lundahl.se/ nice and clean
http://classicapi.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=21 amazing API iron by ed anderson of purple audio.
http://hairballaudio.com/shop/index.php?cPath=24 mor from ed this time for the 1176ln
http://www.crimsonaudiotransformers.com/ haven't used these yet

that should keep us going!!


----------



## PepAX7

Hey Bantam,

Out of those you listed, have any recommendations for lower cost D.I. box xfrmrs compared to the Jensens and Lundahl's??

Pep


----------



## tehguit

I'd say edcor for lower cost, but sometimes they aren't wound properly. Not often, but occasionally you get a dud.


----------



## 1Michael

Thank you for those sources.


----------



## DragonMusic

Here is one that gives you the schematics for:

SSL Mixbus Compressor
UREI 1176 LN
Pultec EQ
G7 - Tube Microphone
Calrec PQ1549 Equalizer

http://www.gyraf.dk/gy_pd/gyraf_diy.html


And another one.

http://www.diygallery.de/gallery/index.html


----------



## xslatex

Nice, thanks for the links!


----------



## Sstevemichael

wow... thats so much information. I can not visit it in one day


----------



## rocksure

Cool! Thanks for that list. Although I already knew of, and use many of them, there are some in there that I didn't know about, and so will check them out.


----------



## Capt. Ahab

Unreal...I'll be sifting through these for days. Thanks!


----------



## imtechnonews

DIY Resources.so much information.thanks for you shareing


----------



## reibian

So much to investigate, yet so few tools and little time...

Nonetheless, greatly appreciated.

￥ lddude: ￥


----------



## AudiocRaver

Wow, great lists and posts. I have done so much drilling, cutting, soldering over the years that I now shy away from home brew projects where possible, just got tired of them (plus quite a bit lazier). The one thing I still think about from time to time is building speakers from scratch. If/when I get to it, these are the resource lists I will start with.

Nice work, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## hugosantos

Thank you for all these sources!
I'm buliding a new set up in a new adress and these are helping me a lot to save money.

cheers and keep it up
hugo santos


----------

